# quiz reveal WHO or WHAT you will be in your next life.



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.reincarnationstation.com/

I'm coming back as a Rhino


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Says I'm a lion! 
Not sure if I believe that though. My wife said something the other day about a second childhood so I think I must be back already. It's still me. :-k :-k :-k


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, i kinda like what my next life will be. maybe. a horse. but only if i'm a high-value spoiled horse. otherwise i'd just as soon be a well-loved/cared for dog TBH.

can i pick what kind of horse i get to be?


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

i got wolf


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I'd be a Bear....heh heh


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

A horse... Is this some kind of revenge for me liking red meat?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be a cat. No surprise, I knew that I am a cat for as long as I can remember. What IS weird, however, 7 years ago I met a somewhat odd spiritual guy who took one look at me and said "you're a cat" - and No one else has spotted it that quickly... He was a coyote. Ha.


----------



## Dawn Buffunarda (Aug 2, 2008)

;-) * I will be a wolf  Hummmmmmm.........i guess that's a good thing.*


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

A giraffe...all you lions, stay the hell away from me.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Rhino, too


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I got a tiger.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm coming back as a horse. That's ok, I've always liked horses. Maybe I'll win the Triple Crown and spend the rest of my days as a stud. Yeah, I'm sure that's what will happen.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Alligator!



> Almost 39% of people will be reincarnated as a higher form of life than you.
> 
> You're not perfect, but you've lead a better life than most. With a few changes now, your next life could be even better.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Parrot. Apparently, I have a pretty good grip on this life, though I'm not perfect. Hmmmm. I retook it, changing 2 answers and then I became a bear. LOL.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I was a Rhino last night, a Horse this morning!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Rhino, too



Nothing wrong with being horny all the time, I suppose. =P~


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Alligator!



mmmm...tastes like chicken


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am a gorrilla - I think I am flattered but not sure....:-k


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess I'm an octopus, wth, hey aren't they intelligent animals. I've actually ownwed an octopus. I was a cat when I took it a second time. I think I'll stick with the octopus, I hate cat's.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Amoeba =; , just kiddin. 

The worst I could score was a snake but it's different every time, the problem is most people think they're nicer than they actually are :-\"


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Amoeba =; , just kiddin.
> 
> The worst I could score was a snake but it's different every time, the problem is most people think they're nicer than they actually are :-\"



We need Jeff to take the test. He'll prolly score "you ain't coming back"


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Im a giraffe!:lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My husband got a rhino. If I took it as a girl, I got a parrot. :-k Hmmm...I was curious if you switch to male, so I got a bear.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm an Alligator and I must say that fits my personality. lol lol 


Well, I guess I'll start eating people now! 

Courtney


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Elephant................What, Am I the only one????


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

No Jerry you are not the only one apparently I am coming back as an elephant too.
I guess you can consider yourself lucky you and a Yankee (me) are coming back as the same thing.

Terry


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I got a horse. 

Only 20% of people will be reincarnated as a higher form of life than you.

Remain honorable in this life, and you can expect to be rewarded in your next life.

Hmmmm hope I don't break and ankle in the next life like I have done in this one.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I got tiger for mine.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Terry at least I'll be in good company.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

as long as you remember who won the War. haha. i used to give my SC friends grief over that all the time--course they gave me grief about being a d#$mned Yankee....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The SOUTH is going to rise again...........


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm going to be nature's fireman. A Rhino....Finally going to get a public service job where everyone loves me.\\/


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> The SOUTH is going to rise again...........


Maybe... but only if you can recruit the WEST which has it's own states rights issues.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> We need Jeff to take the test. He'll prolly score "you ain't coming back"


In the interest of science I took it for him............... he's being reconstituted into a mosquito, but it's not all bad, he's better than 9% of the population (just joshing if you're out there)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Be careful Susan:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mosquitos are adept at infiltration and have been known to find their way into homes via deactivated air conditioning units.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Took it twice and was a horse both times......just hope I will be a wild mustang so I can run free!


----------

